# New Lolita Lempicka Fragrance?



## revinn (Aug 18, 2008)

I adore L de Lolita Lempicka, so imagine my surprise when I went onto Sephora's website and saw a new fragrance in a similar bottle. It's called Fleur de Corail, and it's in almost the same bottle as L only it's opaque. The notes listed are grapefruit, bergamot, frangipani blossom, orchid vanilla, amber, musk & driftwood. Has anyone smelled this yet? How does it compare to the other Lolita Lempicka scents?


----------



## KikiB (Aug 18, 2008)

I have not had a chance to smell it yet...maybe I should go and try it out before work tonight. I know I will definitely be getting it in the near future though because I LOVE L as well...it is one of the only perfumes that stays on me.


----------



## HeatherAnn (Aug 20, 2008)

OOHH I love the original_ I hope this one is as good!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 21, 2008)

Well I went to the downtown Sephora and they didn't have it yet...sadly.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 21, 2008)

I was at Sephora today and it smells really good.


----------

